# In the snow!



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hay guys! Not much to it,.I was fortunate enough to get ahold of some new ground.On my first set, i called this little female in. Took just a few minutes of scouting some tracks out to make my mind up to setup. A few blows on my DC-2 and about 30 seconds on the FP, and there she was coming right in. Stopped here with a bark at about 60 yards. 
I love hunting new places that have never been called. There the best.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good hunt ! I love new places kinda like being blind, it challenges you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice going man! Thanks for the pic with the call and everything in there. Very cool!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job SMY. Gotta love new ground.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nice going man! Thanks for the pic with the call and everything in there. Very cool!


Hard to miss those nice shinny bands lol.. I like the call Chris, very nice tone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on the shoot, keep nailing them!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love the Pure Predator Calls in the pic! Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, i love this sport.


----------

